# B.Kahlenbergi care requirements.



## reptFAN (May 25, 2011)

Can anyone give me any advice on care for a B.Kahlenbergi sling?


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Room temperature, slightly damp substrate, feed once a week . . . just like 99% of all other tarantula slings :no1:


----------



## AB's (Oct 3, 2009)

reptFAN said:


> Can anyone give me any advice on care for a B.Kahlenbergi sling?


I'm guessing you got a freebie from Staney Wid! I got sent two with my P Metallica and B Smithi lol


----------



## reptFAN (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the reply and yes lol. A very nice surprise.


----------



## darrencook2010 (Mar 15, 2016)

PeterUK said:


> Room temperature, slightly damp substrate, feed once a week . . . just like 99% of all other tarantula slings :no1:


Hello I have read your article on b kahlenbergi as I own one and wondering should I keep the humidity on the modarat side been on the internet but there is not much info on these apparently they are cousins of the red rump any info would be appreciated thanks


Sent from my PMT3377_Wi using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

darrencook2010 said:


> wondering should I keep the humidity on the modarat side


Ignore the humidity as any dial type of gauge is worse than useless and a digital type will be too big to put into the slings tub.

If the substrate is slightly damp and the sling wants or needs more humidity then it will just retreat down its burrow. If you start worrying about humidity then you will just start to confuse yourself. Ignore it.


----------

